# UG Wishlist for 2022



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

There have been a few additions and changes today to UG which has me thinking what additional changes, updates, additions do we need to be thinking about for next year to keep us relevant and more importantly lead by change. Thats is if need be....

Let's hear your thoughts and ideas.

I'm sorry no new forums categories will be added. Infact, I have reduced the complexity of UG some by combining several forums over the summer.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

Nothing is really popping out for me right now. So I'll just vote for bringing back the old positive / negative reputation point function.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 10, 2021)

I would like to see kinder and gentler mods. I would like for them to use mittens when typing hard responses to some of the members. Jk, all is quiet on the home front.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> There have been a few additions and changes today to UG which has me thinking what additional changes, updates, additions do we need to be thinking about for next year to keep us relevant and more importantly lead by change. Thats is if need be....
> 
> Let's hear your thoughts and ideas.
> 
> I'm sorry no new forums categories will be added. Infact, I have reduced the complexity of UG some by combining several forums over the summer.



Can't think of any concerns, I do like that the forum categories were cleaned up a bit.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 10, 2021)

A 24hr temp ban button,

Where if we get enough members to push the temp ban button on a users profile they'll get a 24hr ban. 

Than we can use our fourm brotherhood to dog pile the newbs (and Bundy) for fun lol 

1st it should be 5 members to ban than increase by 2or3 members each successful ban so we don't dogpile whomever for infinity.

Mostly it'll just be a fun mod but also helpful for idiots


----------



## j2048b (Dec 10, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> A 24hr temp ban button,
> 
> Where if we get enough members to push the temp ban button on a users profile they'll get a 24hr ban.
> 
> ...


Shit we all gunna be pushin ur 24 hr ban button then homie

🤣🤣🤣🤣😘😘😘😘🍻

Now make me some pie!!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 10, 2021)

Everything looks and functions well, i still believe edit buttons should be longer for elite and higher ups, i hate jumbling up a thread if im sloooo and my fingers are wuicker than my brain....seeee? I cant even spell


----------



## snake (Dec 10, 2021)

BI and I talked about this and it worked for a whillle but seems to reverted back. More characters in the chat box. Sometimes when someone asks a question, it requires a detailed answer. 

I get we don't want pickle babbling in class. lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 10, 2021)

Honestly I'd like the mods to be tougher on people who regularly stir up shit here. If we've had to ban someone multiple times for the same thing, they obviously aren't going to change their behavior. 

I'd like the board to be more more protective of women in particular so we could keep some lady members around for once. Harassing women and tolerating male chauvinist bullshit here, is going to keep us in the dark ages, reduce diversity, and keep the community from growing.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 10, 2021)

I'd like to see the requirements for yellow and red status raised.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2021)

Since being  back ive adjusted to the new look and actually like it.  Nothing crossing my mind to add at this time.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I'd like to see the requirements for yellow and red status raised.


We have added two "elite" members in the last ten months.

100 post requirement to reach Senior member was dropped last June.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> We have added two "elite" members in the last ten months.
> 
> 100 post requirement to reach Senior member was dropped last June.


Oh.

Well then.

Carry on.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> We have added two "elite" members in the last ten months.


B³G and TP?


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Honestly I'd like the mods to be tougher on people who regularly stir up shit here. If we've had to ban someone multiple times for the same thing, they obviously aren't going to change their behavior.
> 
> I'd like the board to be more more protective of women in particular so we could keep some lady members around for once. Harassing women and tolerating male chauvinist bullshit here, is going to keep us in the dark ages, reduce diversity, and keep the community from growing.


Cohiba, I respect your opinion however big head, bully moderators have ruined some great communities. A forum cannot exist without activity, banning members has an impact on this. I have been doing this a very long time and I firmly believe it should be the members that police the forum. It has worked very well here.

UG is a community and a very strong one at that. We are built on a strong foundation and will continue to grow hence the reason for this post. I think you once staffed a forum if I remember right, if this is the case you know the drama filled posts are the most viewed and active. While I do not read them those posts actually keep people coming back to a forum.

Relax and have one of these while reading the drama.


----------



## ftf (Dec 10, 2021)

Make the flame forum chaos by giving everyone mod powers while inside the flame forum.   OR we could do it thunder dome style when two people start to argue and temp ban the loser. Kinda like Juicetrain said.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> B³G and TP?


I do believe so.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> B³G and TP?


And me.


----------



## ftf (Dec 10, 2021)

And FP hasn't been elite that long has he?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> And FP hasn't been elite that long has he?


Flyingpapaya? He's been elite since I joined the board last year. Probably longer than that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Cohiba, I respect your opinion however big head, bully moderators have ruined some great communities. A forum cannot exist without activity, banning members has an impact on this. I have been doing this a very long time and I firmly believe it should be the members that police the forum. It has worked very well here.
> 
> UG is a community and a very strong one at that. We are built on a strong foundation and will continue to grow hence the reason for this post. I think you once staffed a forum if I remember right, if this is the case you know the drama filled posts are the most viewed and active. While I do not read them those posts actually keep people coming back to a forum.
> 
> ...



I'm a Esplandido man myself, but I cant hate on your selection.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm a Esplandido man myself, but I cant hate on your selection.


I tend to go for Nicaraguan puros.  I can’t get enough of the Joya de Nicaragua Antantos 1970 in belicoso.

Edit: Don’t get me wrong, though. I’d never turn up my nose at a Behike (or an Esplandido).  They’re classy sticks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Cohiba, I respect your opinion however big head, bully moderators have ruined some great communities. A forum cannot exist without activity, banning members has an impact on this. I have been doing this a very long time and I firmly believe it should be the members that police the forum. It has worked very well here.
> 
> UG is a community and a very strong one at that. We are built on a strong foundation and will continue to grow hence the reason for this post. I think you once staffed a forum if I remember right, if this is the case you know the drama filled posts are the most viewed and active. While I do not read them those posts actually keep people coming back to a forum.
> 
> Relax and have one of these while reading the drama.


Well it's just my personal wishlist, and I have changed my behavior on the forum to stay out of the drama. So I'm fine no matter what you do. 

The forums I ran were a totally different topic, so it would be like comparing apples to oranges. We were an online mental health support group, so we had to keep troublemakers (mainly just name calling and personal attacks) out to maintain a healthy atmosphere.

I don't think UG should be a support group, but it kinda is in a way. And I feel like that aspect of the site is cool and has grown since I first started coming around. I see way less judgemental criticism and locker room mentality bullying. I see more people accepting of different body types and alternative lifestyles. 

Good progress in my opinion.


----------



## flenser (Dec 10, 2021)

A scroll bar on the new posts side bar would be nice. Might require more coding than it's worth, though.


----------



## flenser (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh, and an ignore forum for that same side bar. Then I wouldn't be accidentally opening the "face fucking my wife" thread while she's looking over my shoulder : )


----------



## Send0 (Dec 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> Oh, and an ignore forum for that same side bar. Then I wouldn't be accidentally opening the "face fucking my wife" thread while she's looking over my shoulder : )


Yes, "accidentally" 😂


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 10, 2021)

For tips on how to "modernize" the board insofar as diversity and safe spaces, consult with Millard over on Meso.  Seriously, is this really an issue?  I never saw it even on Meso, and if it happened, the majority wouldn't stand for it even there.


----------



## CJ (Dec 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yes, "accidentally" 😂


"but all my friends are doing it!!!! "


----------



## flenser (Dec 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> "but all my friends are doing it!!!! "


There's no question in my mind that I would be forever after known as Stumpy.


----------



## flenser (Dec 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yes, "accidentally" 😂


When she's looking over my shoulder, definitely.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> For tips on how to "modernize" the board insofar as diversity and safe spaces, consult with Millard over on Meso.  Seriously, is this really an issue?  I never saw it even on Meso, and if it happened, the majority wouldn't stand for it even there.


I’m not sure what you are requesting here?

Meso and UGBB use the same software.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> Oh, and an ignore forum for that same side bar. Then I wouldn't be accidentally opening the "face fucking my wife" thread while she's looking over my shoulder : )


Bottom of the page should show “toggle sidebar” that will remove it.


----------



## flenser (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Bottom of the page should show “toggle sidebar” that will remove it.


I wanted to keep it, but not list articles from the, for example, red light forum. It would be cool, but I wasn't seriously asking for it. Things work pretty smoothly as they are.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> I wanted to keep it, but not list articles from the, for example, red light forum. It would be cool, but I wasn't seriously asking for it. Things work pretty smoothly as they are.


I‘m absolutely looking to make improvements to make your life easier. I could move that toggle up higher and rename it to remove sidebar if that helps.

Or I could remove the red light forum from your view if you do not read it and that would solve the problem.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 10, 2021)

I still want the arcade


----------



## shackleford (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is possible, but are you able to improve the search function? Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but if I search using two keywords, I'll get results with just the one, or the other. and if the keyword is part of a bigger word, that'll show up too. 

Maybe its just user error on my part. I had the same trouble with the search function on the other forum that uses this same software. Using duckduckgo and searching specifically by the website (site:www.websitehere.com keywords) has always been more successful.

Just a suggestion. And I'm really reaching here because I'm very happy with this forum and have no complaints.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I'm not sure if this is possible, but are you able to improve the search function? Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but if I search using two keywords, I'll get results with just the one, or the other. and if the keyword is part of a bigger word, that'll show up too.
> 
> Maybe its just user error on my part. I had the same trouble with the search function on the other forum that uses this same software. Using duckduckgo and searching specifically by the website (site:www.websitehere.com keywords) has always been more successful.
> 
> Just a suggestion. And I'm really reaching here because I'm very happy with this forum and have no complaints.


Perfect request. I would love to have a function that other forums do not 🙂 I’m going to dig into this.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I tend to go for Nicaraguan puros.  I can’t get enough of the Joya de Nicaragua Antantos 1970 in belicoso.
> 
> Edit: Don’t get me wrong, though. I’d never turn up my nose at a Behike (or an Esplandido).  They’re classy sticks.


 A damm good choice actually,
No complaints between any of those.
I'll bring the Cognac you and @mugzy bring the sticks.
My twice per year drink has to be with a good stick lol


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> A damm good choice actually,
> No complaints between any of those.
> I'll bring the Cognac you and @mugzy bring the sticks.
> My twice per year drink has to be with a good stick lol


Im working on a bottle of Don Julio 1942 tonight. Good with a Cohiba or a Padron.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Im working on a bottle of Don Julio 1941 tonight. Good with a Cohiba or a Padron.



I cant remember which Tequila I like, I have the same bottle for around 2 years.. my wife and I enjoy sipping a glass once in a blue moon.
Its definitely not the Julio 1942 though, tried it once at a friend BBQ, that's a smooth sipping tequila
I'll see which one I have when I get home from training lol


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 10, 2021)

You guys have inspired me. I’m going to pour myself an Oban and pick a smoke out of the humidor.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You guys have inspired me. I’m going to pour myself an Oban and pick a smoke out of the humidor.



God damn, oban is my downright favorite scotch
Price point is Excellent for what you're drinking, and I prefER it over far more expensive whiskeys.

I'm making a "Cherished bottle" thread when I'm done squats
I have a prized bottle I wouldnt mind knowing more about.
I believe it's a 1960 Portuguese reserve, but I NEED yo know more about it before I open it.. what do I pair with?
What do I night cap with to complement it?



mugzy said:


> View attachment 16103



Fuck.
That's my dream room for sticks
Wood surrounding to hold in the experience and aroma of the smoke, leather to not absorb the smoke and get too saturated, great background and a coffee table MADE for a cigar room


Fucking envious


----------



## diesel707 (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> View attachment 16103


Now that's a cigar room


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Few good bottles here… Cognacs top right.


I think the top right, middle right and middle left caught my eye lol 
Beautiful set up


----------



## mugzy (Dec 10, 2021)

The pics were killing load time hence have been removed.

I think I have the search function figured out. I’ll need a day or two to work on it.

Lets keep them coming in.


----------



## flenser (Dec 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I‘m absolutely looking to make improvements to make your life easier. I could move that toggle up higher and rename it to remove sidebar if that helps.
> 
> Or I could remove the red light forum from your view if you do not read it and that would solve the problem.


Hmm, I don't see the toggle switch...


----------



## mugzy (Dec 11, 2021)

Good find flenser, it will need to be added to that forum skin.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2021)

TB²......TempBanButton!!!!
🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## mugzy (Dec 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> TB²......TempBanButton!!!!
> 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


We only ban spammers.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> We only ban spammers.



SVW....SelectedVacationWinner!!!
🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## shackleford (Dec 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The pics were killing load time hence have been removed.
> 
> I think I have the search function figured out. I’ll need a day or two to work on it.
> 
> Lets keep them coming in.


i just typed npp in the search bar. zero results. surely npp has been mentioned at least once on this forum lol


----------



## mugzy (Dec 11, 2021)

Search threads here 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search/?type=post


----------



## shackleford (Dec 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Search threads here
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/search/?type=post


that works. thanks

edit. i was using the magnifying class at the top of that page


----------



## shackleford (Dec 11, 2021)

shackleford said:


> that works. thanks
> 
> edit. i was using the magnifying class at the top of that page


it brings up results but alot of them don't contain the search term.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 11, 2021)

I don’t know if there is a fix for this, but it would be great if I could collapse the chat box and not have it revert back to expanded every time I log in.

I mostly view on my phone , the collapse button is small, and more than once I have accidentally clicked on a video someone posted in chat while trying to scroll down to the posts.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 11, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I don’t know if there is a fix for this, but it would be great if I could collapse the chat box and not have it revert back to expanded every time I log in.
> 
> I mostly view on my phone , the collapse button is small, and more than once I have accidentally clicked on a video someone posted in chat while trying to scroll down to the posts.


I may have to remove the ability to post videos in the chat. I’m not sure why they are posting videos in a chat box.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I may have to remove the ability to post videos in the chat. I’m not sure why they are posting videos in a chat box.


I think it automatically converts YouTube urls/links into clickable videos in the chat box.

I just tested this, and confirm it happens automatically.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think it automatically converts YouTube urls/links into clickable videos in the chat box.
> 
> I just tested this, and confirm it happens automatically.


Should be able to disable hot links in the chat box on the back end to prevent that.  It will just post links as plain text.

Or turn off the auto embed. Either or.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 11, 2021)

Donation link would be cool when ever any one can just donate a few bucks here and there to keep making the site better use it for making sure better maybe member appreciation prizes so on just a thought


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 11, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I may have to remove the ability to post videos in the chat. I’m not sure why they are posting videos in a chat box.


What about posting pictures in the chat?

Other than the small quibbles this forum's looking great.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

Getting rid of @MindlessWork would be at the Top of my wishlist.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2021)

Mindlesswork is like a bad case of herpies


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Mindlesswork is like a bad case of herpies


Looks horrible. Annoys the fuck outta you. 
And never goes away.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Looks horrible. Annoys the fuck outta you.
> And never goes away.


But meds will help u stop having flare ups...soooo slip him a mickey!??🤣


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2021)

@mugzy  can we remove the googlie eyes from the heart or just add a heart? And even a thumbs 👎, middle finger, and a muscle arm 💪🖕👌 too?  And tell @German89  to come back?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2021)

j2048b said:


> @mugzy  can we remove the googlie eyes from the heart or just add a heart? And even a thumbs 👎, middle finger, and a muscle arm 💪🖕👌 too?  And tell @German89  to come back?



Yes...we need her analysis on Nissans thread...or maybe just Nissan altogether

I could already see the fagotry @German89


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 11, 2021)

I think she self-banished due to culture change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

snake said:


> BI and I talked about this and it worked for a whillle but seems to reverted back. More characters in the chat box. Sometimes when someone asks a question, it requires a detailed answer.
> 
> I get we don't want pickle babbling in class. lol


yeah i dont see why the character length is small if people can attach pics and videos that take up the space of 4 or 5 chats


----------



## Send0 (Dec 11, 2021)

So I see that BBcode was disabled in chat.

Would it be possible to leave video and img embeds disabled, but still allow urls to work?

Edit: in addition to being convenient, automatic url hyperlinking made it easy to see spam posts in the chat box that need to be deleted.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So I see that BBcode was disabled in chat.
> 
> Would it be possible to leave video and img embeds disabled, but still allow urls to work?
> 
> Edit: in addition to being convenient, automatic url hyperlinking made it easy to see spam posts in the chat box that need to be deleted.


I will add that back tell me how it works. Video's should not be posts in the chatbox.


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 13, 2021)

Being able to edit/delete posts would be cool.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 13, 2021)

This isn’t about site functionality but it might help comment quality to have a prominent wiki or stickied thread with basic info about cycles, health risks, PCT, sources, etc.

Mainly to cut down on the people who come here without doing any research first and asking the same questions and getting grilled.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 13, 2021)

cavorite said:


> This isn’t about site functionality but it might help comment quality to have a prominent wiki or stickied thread with basic info about cycles, health risks, PCT, sources, etc.


A good idea or maybe a "stupid questions" thread would be a good suggestion where noobs can go post their  Q's in such a thread without getting flamed.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 13, 2021)

Been said before on various boards during various years:

If the Registration process REQUIRED that applicants read the Rules and a few chosen Stickied threads before registration was approved, it might simplify things ... and more easily hold members accountable as they spend more time on whatever board.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 13, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Been said before on various boards during various years:
> 
> If the Registration process REQUIRED that applicants read the Rules and a few chosen Stickied threads before registration was approved, it might simplify things ... and more easily hold members accountable as they spend more time on whatever board.


This was implemented last June


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 13, 2021)

mugzy said:


> This was implemented last June


In your estimation, how's it working?


----------



## mugzy (Dec 13, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> In your estimation, how's it working?


I haven't seen much difference. The user has to check a box that they have read it however there is no telling if they actually did so.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> In your estimation, how's it working?


In my experience, outside of this forum where I've required similar things be done.. it makes absolutely no difference. Most will not actually read the rules, but instead scroll to the bottom and tick a box that says they have read and agree.

Based on what I've seen from new users, my guess is that they are doing the same thing here as well 

It would take a quiz at the end of the registration process to get most people to actually read and absorb the rules 😂


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 13, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Everything looks and functions well, i still believe edit buttons should be longer for elite and higher ups, i hate jumbling up a thread if im sloooo and my fingers are wuicker than my brain....seeee? I cant even spell


I am 100% with this. This is me all the way lol.


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 13, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I haven't seen much difference. The user has to check a box that they have read it however there is no telling if they actually did so.





Send0 said:


> In my experience, outside of this forum where I've required similar things be done.. it makes absolutely no difference. Most will not actually read the rules, but instead scroll to the bottom and tick a box that says they have read and agree.
> 
> Based on what I've seen from new users, my guess is that they are doing the same thing here as well
> 
> It would take a quiz at the end of the registration process to get most people to actually read and absorb the rules 😂


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 13, 2021)

I can't write code to assure the "Required" part of my earlier post.  The rest is up to the ongoing track records of some members ... and how Staff deals with it.  

"Nice" is nice, but on occasion, it can be *too* nice.  Depends on what final product is desired by those most invested in the outcome.  Me? . . . I have less invested than I have fond memories, so my .02 is back where it belongs.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 13, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Everything looks and functions well, i still believe edit buttons should be longer for elite and higher ups, i hate jumbling up a thread if im sloooo and my fingers are wuicker than my brain....seeee? I cant even spell


How long are you suggesting? Its set to 24 hrs. I cannot imagine you need longer than that to fix a typo.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 13, 2021)

mugzy said:


> How long are you suggesting? Its set to 24 hrs. I cannot imagine you need longer than that to fix a typo.


Na that should be good, i thought it was like 1-2 min


----------



## mugzy (Dec 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i just typed npp in the search bar. zero results. surely npp has been mentioned at least once on this forum lol


The finest search engine money can buy has been added just for you shack.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The finest search engine money can buy has been added just for you shack.


nice. it works when i just tried it


----------



## CJ (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## shackleford (Dec 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The finest search engine money can buy has been added just for you shack.


you"re spoiling me @mugzy. thank you!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 14, 2021)

Man that search is quuuick as shit thats pretty impressive, wish my quickness in bed impressed the wife this much muhahaha


----------



## mugzy (Dec 14, 2021)

flenser said:


> Hmm, I don't see the toggle switch...
> 
> View attachment 16111


@flenser  Toggle has been added


----------



## flenser (Dec 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> @flenser  Toggle has been added


Very cool. Thanks mugzy.


----------



## mugzy (Dec 15, 2021)

Do we have any other suggestions or requests?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Do we have any other suggestions or requests?


Automated boobs of the day next to the shoutbox. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 15, 2021)

can 🤡 be a reaction


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

Like the fact you extended the shout-box character length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mugzy (Dec 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Like the fact you extended the shout-box character length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There is a limit on this however I was able to extend it some.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 2, 2022)

custom gamertag colors?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2022)

One thing i do miss having that is gone was the ability to view chat history. It was  useful at times


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

Seeker said:


> One thing i do miss having that is gone was the ability to view chat history. It was  useful at times


It's still there. The icon looks like a File Box.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> It's still there. The icon looks like a File Box.


Tried it and its not working. Nothing happens when i click on it. Didn't know that's what it was but ive tried several times


----------



## Seeker (Jan 2, 2022)

Lol nevermind. Just now figured it out. Just has a different look.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 3, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> custom gamertag colors?


Explain I’m not sure what your request is.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 3, 2022)

mugzy said:


> Explain I’m not sure what your request is.


He wants custom color for the username


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 3, 2022)

I don’t know if this has ever been entertained. Get rid of the promotion thread… all it ever has are guys from other source boards trying to push there products. As far as I am concerned with a lot of new guys training to jump on the train. They see advertisements like that and they jump on them. I know I would have 20 years ago l. Shit I order out of the back of some bb magazine back I. The day… it’s been said many times. I know you as owner and facilitator you do not promote or have anything to do with the guys posting there products. I just think it would tighten us up as a community. Just my opinion.Thanks Mugzy for all you do.. I live this place.. 🤙🤙✌️


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I don’t know if this has ever been entertained. Get rid of the promotion thread… all it ever has are guys from other source boards trying to push there products. As far as I am concerned with a lot of new guys training to jump on the train. They see advertisements like that and they jump on them. I know I would have 20 years ago l. Shit I order out of the back of some bb magazine back I. The day… it’s been said many times. I know you as owner and facilitator you do not promote or have anything to do with the guys posting there products. I just think it would tighten us up as a community. Just my opinion.Thanks Mugzy for all you do.. I live this place.. 🤙🤙✌️


thats the point. its so those morons wont clog up other threads


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh ok. I never thought of it that way.. forget it.. 😂😂😂🤙learn something new everyday.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I don’t know if this has ever been entertained. Get rid of the promotion thread… all it ever has are guys from other source boards trying to push there products. As far as I am concerned with a lot of new guys training to jump on the train. They see advertisements like that and they jump on them. I know I would have 20 years ago l. Shit I order out of the back of some bb magazine back I. The day… it’s been said many times. I know you as owner and facilitator you do not promote or have anything to do with the guys posting there products. I just think it would tighten us up as a community. Just my opinion.Thanks Mugzy for all you do.. I live this place.. 🤙🤙✌️


That forum covers about 25% of the activity on the entire forum. It’s vital To UGBB. Not to mention google sends a ton of traffic to us because of that forum.

658 posts on UGBB today so far and it’s a Sunday.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 3, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I don’t know if this has ever been entertained. Get rid of the promotion thread… all it ever has are guys from other source boards trying to push there products. As far as I am concerned with a lot of new guys training to jump on the train. They see advertisements like that and they jump on them. I know I would have 20 years ago l. Shit I order out of the back of some bb magazine back I. The day… it’s been said many times. I know you as owner and facilitator you do not promote or have anything to do with the guys posting there products. I just think it would tighten us up as a community. Just my opinion.Thanks Mugzy for all you do.. I live this place..


I get most of my entertainment from that forum.

There is a lot of BS but there are a couple in there that APPEAR to be making the proper moves to be legitimate sources. From a harm reduction standpoint, having that forum and having threads with positive interactions vs the ones with really shit interactions/negativity should steer newbies that are going to buy anyway into something that MIGHT be safer.

Better than them joining, making a "looking for a plug" thread, then getting scammed or sold shit gear through a PM.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 5, 2022)

I would delete any title elite founder whatever shit we are using here. Level the field, titles are useless, what's matter is not a title but the content an user provide.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jan 5, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I would delete any title elite founder whatever shit we are using here. Level the field, titles are useless, what's matter is not a title but the content an user provide.


Maybe they should replace that title with members dick size


----------



## TomJ (Jan 5, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Maybe they should replace that title with members dick size


.... I'm against this idea.

I don't have the motional energy to be laughed at anymore


----------



## shackleford (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi @mugzy, I'd like to make two observations.

I liked the "forum news" section where i could find your write ups regarding changes to the forum.

The "users who have read this topic" section sometimes can be quite long and causes me to miss the fact that there is another page of the thread to read. If this section was placed below the page selection part and the reply part, it might be more user friendly.
Also there is a typo in "users who have read this topic".

Thanks for taking interest in what we think.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 11, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Hi @mugzy, I'd like to make two observations.
> 
> I liked the "forum news" section where i could find your write ups regarding changes to the forum.
> 
> ...


@shackleford I just added the users who have read a topic last week. I have had a few complaints about it, it has been removed.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 11, 2022)

mugzy said:


> @shackleford I just added the users who have read a topic last week. I have had a few complaints about it, it has been removed.


i thought it was cool to see which threads attracted the most views


----------



## Trendkill (May 23, 2022)

Remove the ability for anyone to report their hurt feelings to a mod.  This is the internet and it's not a "protected" space.  If someone can't handle getting their feelings hurt and feels the need to go cry to a mod that person has no business being on the forum.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Remove the ability for anyone to report their hurt feelings to a mod.  This is the internet and it's not a "protected" space.  If someone can't handle getting their feelings hurt and feels the need to go cry to a mod that person has no business being on the forum.


Reported for insensitivity to pansies


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Remove the ability for anyone to report their hurt feelings to a mod.  This is the internet and it's not a "protected" space.  If someone can't handle getting their feelings hurt and feels the need to go cry to a mod that person has no business being on the forum.


The report function is for more than this, and has helped us stay on top of things our eyes don't always catch. Such as when people advertise opioids.

Just saying... 😅


----------



## Trendkill (May 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The report function is for more than this, and has helped us stay on top of things our eyes don't always catch. Such as when people advertise opioids.
> 
> Just saying... 😅


There has to be a way to limit it's functionality then.  I've never used it.  Are there filters to apply to route the "complaint" properly?


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There has to be a way to limit it's functionality then.  I've never used it.  Are there filters to apply to route the "complaint" properly?


As long as the button exists, people can click it.

Not sure if you're aware, but CJ and I reject far more reports than we actually take action on.

Maybe trust us to actually determine what is report worthy and what isnt? 🤷‍♂️

Besides, if there wasn't a report button then people could PM us and still do the same thing. Removing the report function doesn't fix the thing being complained about here.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 23, 2022)

Apparently, you can even report your own posts lol


----------



## Valdosta (May 24, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Apparently, you can even report your own posts lol


i have for a couple different reasons. that way you dont have to dm those bastards


----------



## Adrenolin (May 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i have for a couple different reasons. that way you dont have to dm those bastards


Hey bud you're not one of the bash brothers... disrescting the forum management isn't going to boost your social standing around here.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 24, 2022)

Make joliver a mod


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 24, 2022)

I don't care if he wants it. Force it on him. He can use it or ignore it. We need someone like him. Smart as shit, open minded and out there at the same time.

If I was a woman I'd jump on his cock. Plus his knowledge of aas in general and bodybuilding/power lifting. Maybe he's part of the lizard people or a secret Marxist lol. Jol for mod jol for mod jol for mod,!!!!

This isn't a jab at current mods. You guys do a great job. Hands down. You deal with all our shit and mine and I know I'm a cock sucking asshole sometimes. 

He'd be like replacing German. She was awesome. He'd be awesome. He'd help the awesome we have already it. It would make more awesome 

Vote for Pedro


----------



## The Phoenix (May 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't care if he wants it. Force it on him. He can use it or ignore it. We need someone like him. Smart as shit, open minded and out there at the same time.
> 
> If I was a woman I'd jump on his cock. Plus his knowledge of aas in general and bodybuilding/power lifting. Maybe he's part of the lizard people or a secret Marxist lol. Jol for mod jol for mod jol for mod,!!!!
> 
> ...



Well at least we know you like riding the fnck pole?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

